# Solved: Reinstalling XP without CD



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Can I reinstall Windows XP without the OS disc? Is there a way to find the OS on the computer and do it from there?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Some PC manufacturers put a hidden recovery partition on the computer's hard drive instead of supplying recovery discs. Activating the software on the partition then allows the user to wipe the entire contents of the remainder of the drive and restore the computer to out-of-box factory default conditions. You would need to consult the owner's manual or possibly the manufacturers web to find out if such a partition exists and how to access it.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you. I think I actually saw that on the computer but wasn't sure if I should touch it. But this is a complete mess and she can't find the OS discs so exactly what you said is probably the case.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Roe727 said:


> Thank you. I think I actually saw that on the computer but wasn't sure if I should touch it. But this is a complete mess and she can't find the OS discs so exactly what you said is probably the case.


If it does have a hidden recovery partition, you may want to see if the recovery program gives you the option of burning a set of recovery discs. Making them and putting them in a safe place (that you will not forget about) may be a life saver should the hard drive fail and you need to install a new one.

FWiW, many major PC manufacturers will supply customers with a set of recovery discs for free or for a relatively low cost. They usually require some simple proof of ownership, like the product serial number. They are much cheaper than purchasing a retail copy of windows and save you the trouble of finding drivers for the hardware.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok...I'm going to take a look at this closer and see what I have. Having the OS disc would have been much easier. I was hoping she would have found it...


----------

